# Bad experience with MI trainer



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

I called Silver Dollar Kennels and to talk to Tom about a started dog. Right off the bat he was rude and argumentative on the phone. I decided I am not going to give my hard earned money to someone that runs their business that way. Anyone else have any experience with this trainer?

Also, still looking for a started shorthair. Please pass along any info if you know of someone that has a dog for sale.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Call crosswind kennels

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Steelheadfred said:


> Call crosswind kennels
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Last I knew, Scott had 2 or three started males.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

What did you say that set him off??



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Maybe he was watching the Lions game. :lol:


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

wirehair said:


> Maybe he was watching the Lions game. :lol:


I wouldn't doubt it..LOL



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

The conversation pretty much went like this:
Me- I heard you have a started shorthair for sale.
Him- Oh yeah, who did you hear that from?
Me- Well I actually saw it online.
Him- Well then you did hear it from anyone. Your telling me that you heard and now you say you saw it online.
Me- Well, I guess I heard it online.
Him- What dog are you interested in? What color is it.
Me- I am interested in a dog that has what I am looking for. I am not sure what color it is.
Him- Well, then you didn't look online.
Me- What are you saying I'm lying?
Him- Well, yeah I guess.
Me- Well, apparently you don't really want to sell me a dog, so to hell with it.

That is an abbreviated version of the conversation. But you get the idea. He pretty much was ornery and had a bad attitude as soon as he answered the phone. Cant really justify spending $1800 on a dog from a guy that wants to instigate an argument with me on the phone.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

I understand you are upset and I am not making excuses for him, I have never even met the man, but...

Posting things like this on such flimsy evidence is not going to endear you to the reputable trainers/breeders in this community.

You did not state anything about his dogs, kennels, training program or breeding practices, all the things that are important in buying the right pup or started dog. If the guy is the biggest a-hole in the world, it doesnt make his dogs unworthy. I understand you might not buy a dog from him, and it sounds like he might not sell you a dog anyway.

Maybe I am splitting hairs, but saying you "had a problem with MI trainer" (to me anyway) implies you had a problem with their program, not their phone etiquette.

On the other hand, saying "Tom from XXX was mean to me on the phone" would not get as many views.


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a really nice started dog . Give me a call and I can tell you about him.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

fowl said:


> The conversation pretty much went like this:
> Me- I heard you have a started shorthair for sale.
> Him- Oh yeah, who did you hear that from?
> Me- Well I actually saw it online.
> ...


I don't blame you!! Lots of other good GSP breeders out there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Flash01 said:


> I understand you are upset and I am not making excuses for him, I have never even met the man, but...
> 
> Posting things like this on such flimsy evidence is not going to endear you to the reputable trainers/breeders in this community.
> 
> ...


The man is guilty of a lack of patience or marketing skills. But, in reality, you would like to purchase a dog from someone that has a real desire to provide you with a dog that you will be pleased with, or may need some help with after you purchase it. Started dogs are great, but you will need to spend some time with the trainer to learn how to drive that new hunting machine.

I can understand how that brief phone conversation would put you off. I would be, and there are enough trainers/breeders that have a passion for what they do, and above all, want to share it with you.

I would be looking at the Crosswind dog.


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

Please dont misunderstatnd. I would not deal with someone I didnt like either, I guess I just woke up a little cranky, but it struck me as odd the way it was worded.

Please disregard my cranky nit-picking.

BTW, you cant go wrong with a Crosswind dog and he will generuos with his help and suggestions if you need/want them.


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Yea, too many other good guys to deal with who have GSP's to even bother with that mess. Live Ford dealers.......if one gives you the run around.....drive down the road 20 minutes there is another dealer. Great thing with GSP's....you don't need to go far to find Scott.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Flash01 said:


> Please disregard my cranky nit-picking.


Um no... I was (am) in agreement with your first post.

You have one interaction with a guy and you're going online to flame him, tarnish his reputation, potentially cost him business... That's pretty low.

Maybe he was having a bad day. Maybe he was pissed that you were calling on a Sunday. Maybe he was having fun with you and you were too dense to pick up on it.

Even if he's a complete ***hole, you can come online and say, "I just had an unpleasant experience with a GSP breeder. Can someone please recommend one?"

This kind of crap is what's wrong with the internet IMO.

KW


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> Um no... I was (am) in agreement with your first post.
> 
> You have one interaction with a guy and you're going online to flame him, tarnish his reputation, potentially cost him business... That's pretty low.
> 
> ...


Part of running a business is marketing, and first impressions mean everything. The breeder can either put his or her best foot forward or pay the price. Just how I see it.

....

I've argued my share with the guy about various things here but at some point the preponderance of recommendations probably means something. If you like the flavor of dog he breeds I think you could do worse than checking out a Crosswind dog and the service that goes with it.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Part of running a business is marketing, and first impressions mean everything. The breeder can either put his or her best foot forward or pay the price. Just how I see it.


Believe me I understand. A big part of my job is sales, and I like to think I'm pretty good at it (though it helps having a product that virtually sells itself ).

All I'm saying is that based on one, apparently very short conversation, the OP is going to hop on the interweb and blast this guy as a bad breeder/businessman. We're getting one side of the story, yet who knows how many people this thread might influence? He used the guys name and the name of his kennel, so I'd bet if you plug either into that Google machine, this thread will pop up.

I'm not defending the breeder by any means. I don't know the guy and I've never heard of his kennel. I guess my point was that in this case (OP's limited interaction with the guy), in these times (are you familiar with the economy?), the OP could have achieved his objective (finding a different breeder) without blasting this breeder and his business.

Plus I'm cranky.

KW


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

> You have one interaction with a guy and you're going online to flame him, tarnish his reputation, potentially cost him business... That's pretty low.


Nature of the game....IMO it is no different than going down to the local diner and stating the same things. 



> Maybe he was having a bad day. Maybe he was pissed that you were calling on a Sunday. Maybe he was having fun with you and you were too dense to pick up on it.


Doesn't matter....if you run a *business* you should act like a professional. If it wasn't a good time or any of the other excuses you just gave, get a second business line and only answer that phone when appropriate to....they make these things called answering machines that work wonders these days.



> Even if he's a complete ***hole, you can come online and say, "I just had an unpleasant experience with a GSP breeder. Can someone please recommend one?"


What's wrong with giving everyone a heads up? If someone runs a poor business I want to know to avoid it. The quote from WCH below is right on.



WestCoastHunter said:


> Part of running a business is marketing, and *first impressions mean everything*. The breeder can either put his or her best foot forward or pay the price. Just how I see it.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

carsonr2 said:


> Nature of the game....IMO it is no different than going down to the local diner and stating the same things.


If I knew someone who stated the same things about a local diner after a 2 minute phone conversation I'd kick him in the balls.

edit: No, I take that back. He'd probably go cry on the internet about that too. 

I'm sorry. You get bad service at McDonalds or Walmart: Sure, go on an internet rant. You get MARGINALLY bad service (not ripped off, not cussed out, not taken advantage of) from a local small businessman, LET IT GO. That's a way to ruin a guy's livelihood.

KW


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

carsonr2 said:


> Nature of the game....IMO it is no different than going down to the local diner and stating the same things.
> 
> Doesn't matter....if you run a *business* you should act like a professional. If it wasn't a good time or any of the other excuses you just gave, get a second business line and only answer that phone when appropriate to....they make these things called answering machines that work wonders these days.
> 
> What's wrong with giving everyone a heads up? If someone runs a poor business I want to know to avoid it.


 
I agree with this statment 100%. If you don't want someone bashing you online for being a jackwagon then don't act like one.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

#8 shot said:


> If you don't want someone bashing you online for being a jackwagon then don't act like one.


I guess I'm a relic of a bygone age... if something HAPPENS, it has to be spoken of on the internet. Like little girls on their smartphones (Twittiots) who share every detail of life:

"I just ate a muffin."
"My farts smell like raisins."

Guess the phenomenon has spread to bird hunting.

KW


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> If this is a preview of the off season, we're in for a doosey of a winter! Are you ready, are you ready...Let's get it on!


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

k9wernet said:


> Well there you go. Guess I am an effective communicator!
> 
> KW


Actually you are an excellent communicator and I normally enjoy reading your post and viewing your pictures. It looks to me that you are a pretty good bird hunter, enjoy the outdoors, and from what I see in your pictures an excellent family man. So why the hard a** routine? You're to young to be an old grouch like me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have to admit, I kinda agree with Kevin on this particular post. So maybe the guy didnt have his best manners on. So what??? you go and post to a bunch of strangers you don't know. For what??? its probably not to find a started dog through here, because he already proved he had the ability to locate started dogs. So you are b*tching just to get replys. There is no reason for this post. You post on a forum that the business owner can't defend himself... may not even know about. I think that is pretty low. If he were on here, and able to give his side of the story thats one thing.

I know the argument.... bashing over the internet is no different then bashing to a group of people in a room, at a hunting event, in the woods... ect. but it is. Like Kevin pointed out, I believe, anytime you search this kennel name this post will show up. and if it does, the original post doesnt show what went down, because that isnt listed until 4 or 5 posts down. who is going to read a whole thread to see what really happened? not someone who is browsing looking for a dog. They already may be biased abotu this guy.

Besides bashing to a person, you can have full uninterupted converstations. that is way different them forum posts. Things get lost in posts, misconstrued, taken incorrectly... ect.

I know that this guy owns a business and he should act like a businessman. OK. He did a crappy job of that. Don't buy a dog from him. There are plenty of times I had ****** service places, and didnt go online to bash the place I had the bad service from. One interaction, does not a bad businessman make anyways. Someone else said he could have been having a bad day, he could have misunderstood....ect.... who knows? we won't, because this guy cant defend himself. Even on tripadvisor.com and other sights people can see what are said about them and respond...

but what can I say. I am just a grumpy ***** girl.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

I feel like I have just been scolded by the teacher!

And we were having so much fun!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

sorry, guess I am having a bad day ... I just have different views, thats all.... ever heard the saying "to each their own"? or "different strokes for different folks"? he put this on a forum to get input and that is my input. wouldnt be a good forum if everyone just agreed on everything :lol:


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

RecurveRx said:


> Most people who talk to me on the phone think I'm a jerk. Wait, bad example.
> 
> Deer hunting... Yawn.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to tweet here and say that I scratched my butt.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Well the title of the thread is "Bad Experience with MI trainer", not "Looking for a started dog for sale". So if someone read it, they must have wanted to see what "Bad experience" he had. I know that's why I read it. Now we know, and we can take what we want from the info...or take nothing at all. 

Hope the OP can tell us about whatever dog he ends up with later.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

kellyM87 said:


> I have to admit, I kinda agree with Kevin on this particular post. So maybe the guy didnt have his best manners on. So what??? you go and post to a bunch of strangers you don't know. For what??? its probably not to find a started dog through here, because he already proved he had the ability to locate started dogs. So you are b*tching just to get replys. There is no reason for this post. You post on a forum that the business owner can't defend himself... may not even know about. I think that is pretty low. If he were on here, and able to give his side of the story thats one thing.
> 
> I know the argument.... bashing over the internet is no different then bashing to a group of people in a room, at a hunting event, in the woods... ect. but it is. Like Kevin pointed out, I believe, anytime you search this kennel name this post will show up. and if it does, the original post doesnt show what went down, because that isnt listed until 4 or 5 posts down. who is going to read a whole thread to see what really happened? not someone who is browsing looking for a dog. They already may be biased abotu this guy.
> 
> ...


I agree with you Kelly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Um no... I was (am) in agreement with your first post.
> 
> You have one interaction with a guy and you're going online to flame him, tarnish his reputation, potentially cost him business... That's pretty low.
> 
> ...


the guy is getting what is coming to him. he has a business and should run it lke one. would you go back to a resturaunt or retail store where the manager mistreated you.

i had a similiar experience with bryan wood at grouse river kennels. i was looking for a pup and he was all sweetness and light. then i made a courtesty call to tell him i had changed my mind and was going to buy a pup from bruce minard. he unloaded on me for a while and then hung up on me.

i think it's good to spread the word, pro or con. this doesnt require proof beyond a reasonable doubt. let the good breeders prosper and the bad one eat roast puppy three meals a day.

Mike


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

N M Mechanical said:


> I agree with you Kelly
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I completly disagree.
I've meet kelly and thought she was quite friendly.

Do you always have that kind of affect on wemon?


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

dogwhistle said:


> the guy is getting what is coming to him. he has a business and should run it lke one. would you go back to a resturaunt or retail store where the manager mistreated you.
> 
> i had a similiar experience with bryan wood at grouse river kennels. i was looking for a pup and he was all sweetness and light. then i made a courtesty call to tell him i had changed my mind and was going to buy a pup from bruce minard. he unloaded on me for a while and then hung up on me.
> 
> ...


This is so great and true.

Being in business means taking your lumps from the great American consumer. Business owners can either play the game or pay the price...and sometimes even playing the game isn't good enough.

No one said it was supposed to be easy.


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

i think it's good to spread the word, pro or con. this doesnt require proof beyond a reasonable doubt. let the good breeders prosper and the bad one eat roast puppy three meals a day.

Mike[/QUOTE]

Dang Man I spit coffee all over my key board when I read that! :lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Birdsonthebrain said:


> I completly disagree.
> I've meet kelly and thought she was quite friendly.
> 
> Do you always have that kind of affect on wemon?


My take on it is it is a small business and we did not hear the whole conversation and we are bashing a guy. Maybe it is because I have to go in peoples home every day and once a month someone will bring up what a customer back in 07 said on the internet never does a customer bring up the good they heard on the internet. I do agree it was mishandled but as a guy who takes phone calls after hours I can see his said also
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> My take on it is it is a small business and we did not hear the whole conversation and we are bashing a guy...


Exactly. And based on the paraphrased conversation in this thread, I could see a situation where the breeder was joking around and the OP just didn't pick up on it.

I appreciate all the tips from the MS school of business science (aka the typical MS BS ). Anyone who knows me knows that I like to goof around. It sometimes gets me in trouble. However, I've been told by a good number of customers that my laid back attitude and sense of humor made it easy for them to buy from me. I'm sure others have been put off by it. That's business. You can't please 100% of your customers 100% of the time. A good businessman will read people, adjust his pitch and still make a sale... but I'm not sure Tom had the opportunity to do that in what appears to have been a 45 second conversation.

Anyway, I've made my opinions known. Good night!

KW


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

We have yet to hear anyone say a thing bout his dogs. Would you rather the guy talk smooth and have crap dogs or have great dogs and bad people skills?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

N M Mechanical said:


> We have yet to hear anyone say a thing bout his dogs. Would you rather the guy talk smooth and have crap dogs or have great dogs and bad people skills?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he's selling a german dog for $1800, he must be doing something right! 

KW


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> We have yet to hear anyone say a thing bout his dogs. Would you rather the guy talk smooth and have crap dogs or have great dogs and bad people skills?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't want to buy crap dogs from a breeder anymore than I want to deal with an unreasonable breeder. The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

N M Mechanical said:


> My take on it is it is a small business and we did not hear the whole conversation and we are bashing a guy. Maybe it is because I have to go in peoples home every day and once a month someone will bring up what a customer back in 07 said on the internet never does a customer bring up the good they heard on the internet. I do agree it was mishandled but as a guy who takes phone calls after hours I can see his said also
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My mistake......... thought you were agreeing with Kelly about being "a grumpy ******* girl"

I wouldn't have used the guys name or kennel name on an open forum but would have shared if asked via pm.

If the guy was selling what I wanted bad enough Imay have overlooked the attitude.
Also IMO poor way to run a business


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

The OP made this post entirely to just try and hurt someones reputation on an internet message board, in a forum where they thought they could do the most damage. The only reason for this was the cry baby didn't like the way a conversation went. :gaga: Then gave an abbreviated version of this conversation.  Having bred dogs, I have and will continue tell people I think are being less than truthful with me to go someplace else. This can and has happened in the first five minutes of the first contact phone call. You are calling to "Buy" something I have personally spent alot of time, effort, $$$$$ to create and I don't want even one of my pups to end up in a bad situation. This isn't a "business", as some are calling it, where your selling used or new cars. If your not thick skinned enough for me to ask the hard questions and give me 100% honesty before I sell you a pup. Go someplace else because that's one less pup I have to worry about being in a bad situation. 

Now look at the OP's join date, look at their number of posts. Then check your own. Realize the OP hasn't commented since the second page and one day after the start of this post.... You would realize you people are giving this person just what they wanted, keeping the post alive and active on the board so more people will view it.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

this is going to be a long winter. 

the guy isn't looking for a dog. the guy selling the dog probably picked up on his bs and told him to take a hike. 




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

And the winners and losers all got trophies.

Little Johnny continued to have bad days with his customers but went on to win entrepreneur of the year anyway because no one could talk about it. :evil:

The soccer moms all cheered!! :woohoo1:

And the country continued it's blissful decent into socialism. 

Wait!! Holy crap I just realized I am having a bad day!! 

Sorry!!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Jim58 said:


> And the country continued it's blissful decent into socialism.


Once again I'm in complete disagreement (surprise, surprise, right? ).

Consumers rallying against other consumers to attack/defend small business without anybody losing a kneecap, no interference/censorship by the government (or moderators), and the only corporate interest to get involved (Scott) made a quiet plug, stayed out of the controversy, and will probably walk away with a sale.

Capitalism at its finest! 

edit: BTW, I slept in, had a cup of coffee by a roaring fire,followed up by the three S's and am feeling REALLY good today!

KW


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Jim58 said:


> And the winners and losers all got trophies.
> 
> Little Johnny continued to have bad days with his customers but went on to win entrepreneur of the year anyway because no one could talk about it. :evil:
> 
> ...


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

WeimsRus said:


> Having bred dogs, I have and will continue tell people I think are being less than truthful with me to go someplace else. This can and has happened in the first five minutes of the first contact phone call. You are calling to "Buy" something I have personally spent alot of time, effort, $$$$$ to create and I don't want even one of my pups to end up in a bad situation. This isn't a "business", as some are calling it, where your selling used or new cars. If your not thick skinned enough for me to ask the hard questions and give me 100% honesty before I sell you a pup. Go someplace else because that's one less pup I have to worry about being in a bad situation.




WeimsRus is spot on. I don't consider breeders and trainers "businesses". There are very few that do this for a living. These people are following their passion, it is their hobby, and they make very little money if they do it well. 

Jim58, you can call this BS . I look at purchasing a well bred pup or started dog as a privilege and an honor. My wife and I work pretty hard to prove that we are worthy of owning a breeders pup or started dog. We donate a weekend each fall hunting season to the breed of our choice to help at their field trial, we do any job they need done. We started out scooping dog crap around the vehicles and areas handlers are frequenting, digging the holes to bury the cleaned bird carcasses and any other job that needed to be done. We make donations to the Nationals each year. We spend quite a bit of time researching a breeding and try to be educated enough to ask good questions. We listen to their instructions and follow them. Then we try to make the breeder/trainer proud of their dog. These people follow their pups almost as you do your child. So I for one look at a breeder that "filters out" real BS'ers as a good one. That makes for more dogs available for us to choose from. But that might just be me.

BTW I just got off the deer stand and am froze, golly I hate sitting still for hours. It's only been 3 days but I sure miss grouse hunting. Ya slightly grumpy.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dauber, first of let me reiterate that I was not talking about your beliefs when I called bs but was talking about the fact that one of the two things I was hearing (pick a breeder that you feel you will have good interaction with, or the breeder does not matter) had to be bs. I have been greatly impressed with your post and the knowledge they include. As a side I actually thought about you as I passed through your area the other day (also thought about Sonny Eliot).

I think we have lost track of what the debate on this thread is about or at least what I thought it was about.

I tend to agree with others that the op may have been just venting or trying to get a little payback for some preceived slight. But I still feel he was within acceptable decorum though it would have shown a little more class to have saved the names for a pm as suggested by others. I am sure the target of the op has or will hear about this thread and will either become the wiser for it or choose to limit his targeted demographic in a self induced manner.

As far as K9 goes he is one of the reasons I joined this debate as he does a good job of dishing it out and after seeing his "effective communicator" response he also has no problem taking it with grace. I think we were both just passing time and having fun, I know I was.

P.S. K9: one of the first signs of socialism is the suppression of communication.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

there are guys with good reputations and bad reputation. each has earned that reputation.

i bought a pup from bruce minaard this spring. i've never met bruce. his son picked out a pup for me and he's turned out really well. i bought the pup in large part based on his excellent reputation. i've never heard a bad word spoken about him.

if you want to take your chances on some guy that might stick it to you, well, there is one born every minute.

some of you guys are killing the messenger. if you really want to know the truth, call up the breeder looking for a started dog and see what happens. there are a lot more axxholes than colons in this world.


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

Jim58 said:


> Dauber, first of let me reiterate that I was not talking about your beliefs when I called bs but was talking about the fact that one of the two things I was hearing (pick a breeder that you feel you will have good interaction with, or the breeder does not matter) had to be bs. I have been greatly impressed with your post and the knowledge they include. As a side I actually thought about you as I passed through your area the other day (also thought about Sonny Eliot).


Jim58, feel free to stop by when you pass through sometime. If you can find Engadine my place is easy. It doesn't bother me if you did think I was full of BS on this, we are still bird hunters and dog people with lots in common to talk about.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Dauber, I will try to take you up on that sometime. I have spent alot of time in the Curtis area chasing ducks and the afternoons can get slow so we jump in the truck to go for a ride and the next thing you know after a few turns we are somewhere like Engadine.

Jim


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

dogwhistle said:


> ..........there are a lot more axxholes than colons in this world.


Pure chatroom poetry right there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flash01 (Jun 12, 2008)

WestCoastHunter said:


> I don't want to buy crap dogs from a breeder anymore than I want to deal with an unreasonable breeder. The two are not mutually exclusive.


The people at the pound are always friendly.


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 17, 2011)

fowl said:


> I called Silver Dollar Kennels and to talk to Tom about a started dog. Right off the bat he was rude and argumentative on the phone. I decided I am not going to give my hard earned money to someone that runs their business that way. Anyone else have any experience with this trainer?
> 
> Also, still looking for a started shorthair. Please pass along any info if you know of someone that has a dog for sale.


I am very sorry to have offended you. I did not mean to be rude. If you want to call back I will try my best to make things right. The dogs I raise and train are great hunting dogs. I am willing to provide references if you would like. If you are not interested in doing business with me I truly understand and ask that you accept my apology. Tom


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

SilverDollar said:


> I am very sorry to have offended you. I did not mean to be rude. If you want to call back I will try my best to make things right. The dogs I raise and train are great hunting dogs. I am willing to provide references if you would like. If you are not interested in doing business with me I truly understand and ask that you accept my apology. Tom


Quite possibly the best first post ever written.

Welcome to the site Tom. Please post as often as time allows. It is always nice to have another breeder's perspective represented.


----------



## northwinsetter (Aug 1, 2011)

RecurveRx said:


> Quite possibly the best first post ever written.
> 
> Welcome to the site Tom. Please post as often as time allows. It is always nice to have another breeder's perspective represented.




Sweet! Love how all the ranting comes to a good conclusion. That's what makes uplanders the best among all others!


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

SilverDollar said:


> I am very sorry to have offended you. I did not mean to be rude. If you want to call back I will try my best to make things right. The dogs I raise and train are great hunting dogs. I am willing to provide references if you would like. If you are not interested in doing business with me I truly understand and ask that you accept my apology. Tom[/QU
> 
> Way to go taking the high road!
> 
> Welcome to the site


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

Flash01 said:


> The people at the pound are always friendly.


Said the guy with the orange and white mutt called a shorthair. Up yours.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't care who you are, every one has a bad day.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

SilverDollar said:


> I am very sorry to have offended you. I did not mean to be rude. If you want to call back I will try my best to make things right. The dogs I raise and train are great hunting dogs. I am willing to provide references if you would like. If you are not interested in doing business with me I truly understand and ask that you accept my apology. Tom


I for one am not the least bit impressed with this as a first post I think it is...........just kidding!! :lol:


Welcome and thank you for taking the high road, the meat of this thread was not about you as much as being about the op's right to make such a post. You just happened to be the lucky guy that got dragged thru the mud. :sad: Sorry!

As far as the op goes I am sure he will be along shortly to accept your gracious apology.

Jim


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

WestCoastHunter said:


> Said the guy with the orange and white mutt called a shorthair. Up yours.


it's not orange it's lemon. it's a shorthair per the breed authority akc and af. don't be a hater. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

chewy said:


> it's not orange it's lemon. it's a shorthair per the breed authority akc and af. don't be a hater.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


Mud slung leads to mud slung back. 

I don't hate you chewy.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

WestCoastHunter said:


> I don't hate you chewy.


Get a room you two!

KW


----------

